# • Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*An Ambitious Endeavor *

*An Ambitious Endeavor - *

As you may recall I set out two years ago to build Prie Dieux for the four priests at St. Bede's Episcopal Church in Tucker, Georgia. This fourth Prie Dieu in the series, being built for the Rector of St. Bede's, may very well prove to be my most ambitious hand tool endeavor to date. I will be attempting a Louis XIII/Elizabethan-ish style Prie Dieu in walnut and Ambrosia maple. There will be some firsts for me with this project, like the gadrooning, the barley twist split spindle, and the eight panel door! I'm hoping to achieve something akin to this …










... I pray I haven't bitten off more than I can chew!

Assuming the split spindle to be the most time consuming, I decided to start there. I ripped four 3" wide walnut boards and glued them up into two 1-1/2" x 3" x 30" boards, which were further glued up with brown craft paper in between to form a 3" x 3" turning blank.










Once I achieve the two beads and flat at either end …










... I'll disconnect from the spring pole and attempt the barley twist with saw, gouge, rasp, and file.










My next post may not be for a few days … LOL!

Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *An Ambitious Endeavor *
> 
> *An Ambitious Endeavor - *
> 
> ...


Ron,
Your first paragraph hit home with me as I too have have experienced similar thoughts with projects I've started.
First, regarding the most ambitious hand tool endeavor to date, this is what I enjoy about woodworking, the opportunities to perform and learn new methods of work. I especially look for new to me hand tool methods, and if there is a requirement to solve a problem or procedure on "how to", all the better.
Second, I used to worry about the results of my efforts in doing something new or very precise, but I've come to the conclusion: what the heck, there's always more wood. Perfection on the first attempt is out the window.
So go ahead and enjoy the build, and don't concern yourself with how much you've bitten off. Have fun, isn't that why we do woodworking?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *An Ambitious Endeavor *
> 
> *An Ambitious Endeavor - *
> 
> ...


Your a very ambitious young man Ron. Looking forward to the series, popcorns ready!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *An Ambitious Endeavor *
> 
> *An Ambitious Endeavor - *
> 
> ...





> Ron,
> Your first paragraph hit home with me as I too have have experienced similar thoughts with projects I ve started.
> First, regarding the most ambitious hand tool endeavor to date, this is what I enjoy about woodworking, the opportunities to perform and learn new methods of work. I especially look for new to me hand tool methods, and if there is a requirement to solve a problem or procedure on "how to", all the better.
> Second, I used to worry about the results of my efforts in doing something new or very precise, but I ve come to the conclusion: what the heck, there s always more wood. Perfection on the first attempt is out the window.
> ...


" ... isn't that why we do woodworking?" *Precisely!*

So far the only hard thing about this turning is the fact that I'm turning walnut on a spring pole lathe. This stuff is harder than my head! I actually look forward to the eight panel door challenge! Thanks for the comment.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *An Ambitious Endeavor *
> 
> *An Ambitious Endeavor - *
> 
> ...





> Your a very ambitious young man Ron. Looking forward to the series, popcorns ready!
> 
> - theoldfart


"Young man" … Kevin, you're too kind! You may have to re-heat the popcorn a few times … this might take quite a bit of time to complete. I typically build my Prie Dieux during Lent … I'm really getting a jump on Lent this go round!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *An Ambitious Endeavor *
> 
> *An Ambitious Endeavor - *
> 
> ...


You are off on another one Ron. I will be watching your progress.

Recommendation about marking off and initiating your spirals. Cut two paper strips of the correct widths and wrap around the cylinder core of your spirals. The space between the strips will create your spiral so carefully mark this with a sharp pencil. Using a small hand saw, make a "depth gauge" by clamping some wood strips to the saw so it can cut no deeper than the depth of your spirals. Carefully saw between the strips of paper attached to your wood cylinder to create grooves that are cut to the depth of your carved spirals.

The secret to carving is "blocking" to get the basic dimensions of your carvings correct before you proceed to the "shaping". To do this with your spirals, remove the paper you wrapped around the wood and use a compass that can hold its setting well and mark off the triangular shape you would remove by carving to make the spiral "octagonal" in cross section. Place the point of the compass in the saw-cut groove and let the pencil mark the line you need to carve to. Once the spiral is carved octagonal in cross section, you can now finish rounding out the spiral by carving and can expect to have an accurate finished spiral.

It is hard to explain all of this in writing. Give me a call or come by and I can explain and show you further.

Rufus


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *An Ambitious Endeavor *
> 
> *An Ambitious Endeavor - *
> 
> ...





> You are off on another one Ron. I will be watching your progress.
> 
> Recommendation about marking off and initiating your spirals. Cut two paper strips of the correct widths and wrap around the cylinder core of your spirals. The space between the strips will create your spiral so carefully mark this with a sharp pencil. Using a small hand saw, make a "depth gauge" by clamping some wood strips to the saw so it can cut no deeper than the depth of your spirals. Carefully saw between the strips of paper attached to your wood cylinder to create grooves that are cut to the depth of your carved spirals.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rufus! The method you describe is exactly the method I have in mind to create the barley twist. Stay tuned to see how it all plays out!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *An Ambitious Endeavor *
> 
> *An Ambitious Endeavor - *
> 
> ...


Ron,

This looks like a very challenging project. Are you planning to split your lathed post before cutting your spirals so you can carve them as mirror image to one another as in the example? Or do you have a way of achieving that without splitting the post?

We really look forward to watching your progress and applaud you on using hand tools for such an endeavor.

L/W


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *An Ambitious Endeavor *
> 
> *An Ambitious Endeavor - *
> 
> ...





> Ron,
> 
> This looks like a very challenging project. Are you planning to split your lathed post before cutting your spirals so you can carve them as mirror image to one another as in the example? Or do you have a way of achieving that without splitting the post?
> 
> ...


L/W,

Thanks for asking! Once I get the blank roughed out and the beads and flats at both ends, I'll disconnect from the lathe, split the blank, and form the mirror image twists in what's called a file box. I'm not quite there yet, but you can see my file box hanging on the wall in the photo below. Thanks again!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *An Ambitious Endeavor *
> 
> *An Ambitious Endeavor - *
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to watching this build and learning a few new tricks. File box, you say. Guess it's time to learn about those…


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *An Ambitious Endeavor *
> 
> *An Ambitious Endeavor - *
> 
> ...





> I m looking forward to watching this build and learning a few new tricks. File box, you say. Guess it s time to learn about those…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave! Ah yes … the old file box … just imagine a bench-top lathe of sorts without any visible means of power. I used the file box to form the pedestal of my music stand …










... round at the ends … square(ish) in the middle!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*To the File Box!*

*To the File Box! - *

Having formed the beads and flats at both ends and roughed out the cylinder for the barley twist … it was time to disconnect from the lathe and split the spindle.










With just a few whacks of a chisel the spindle split nicely along the brown paper seam.










Voilà … time to get the file box!










My file box is nothing more than a hand powered lathe of sorts. Fixed head stock at one end … movable tail stock at the other.










The centers are actually nails driven into the work piece. In this case the nails are "L" shaped and driven into each end of the split spindle.










The nails then ride in the head and tail stocks as shown …










The work piece simply swivels back and forth in the file box suspended by the nails. Not much to it, really.










I used masking tape to lay-out mirror image spirals for the barley twists …










... then using a dovetail saw I created 1/2" deep saw kerfs along the left edges of the tape.










Once completed, I removed the tape and started defining the twist with chisel and file, the whole while swiveling the work-piece side to side in the file box.










Back in a few days … LOL!

Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...


Ron,

Thanks for showing how to use the file box. Someone said he clamps a stop to the saw to keep the depth consistent. Does the ability to swing the piece in the file box make it considerably easier to keep a uniform depth?

We look forward to seeing your progress.

L/W


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...


Looking pretty good Ron, well thought out procedures make for a correct and beautiful finished project.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...





> Ron,
> 
> Thanks for showing how to use the file box. Someone said he clamps a stop to the saw to keep the depth consistent. Does the ability to swing the piece in the file box make it considerably easier to keep a uniform depth?
> 
> ...


L/W,

Thanks for asking. I simply mark the depth with tape along the edge of the saw. You need to keep an eye on the tape as you rotate the work piece …










... it's easy to get carried away and saw too deeply. I could have used my kerfing plane (built in depth stop) ... just didn't feel like taking it apart! Thanks again.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...





> Looking pretty good Ron, well thought out procedures make for a correct and beautiful finished project.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...


Ron,

Thanks for the additional photo. I thought I was just seeing reflection, but now I see that you have blue tape on the saw. (Oh, how these old eyes play tricks on me!)

L/W


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation of how to use the file box, Ron. Clever! And it looks like you're making good headway on the trickiest part of the build.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...





> Thanks for the explanation of how to use the file box, Ron. Clever! And it looks like you re making good headway on the trickiest part of the build.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. Not sure about this part being the trickiest, but it sure is the most labor intensive. I think my real challenge my be met once I tackle the door panel …


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...


It's good to challenge yourself, right? That's what I was telling myself yesterday as I was resawing oak, ziricote, and rock maple and having a heckuva case of the wanders. Guess I should've said "trickiest part of the build… so far!" ;-)

When you get to the door, are you going to make jigs for cutting the angles? I'd be chopping up some MDF if I were tackling those.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...





> It s good to challenge yourself, right? That s what I was telling myself yesterday as I was resawing oak, ziricote, and rock maple and having a heckuva case of the wanders. Guess I should ve said "trickiest part of the build… so far!" ;-)
> 
> When you get to the door, are you going to make jigs for cutting the angles? I d be chopping up some MDF if I were tackling those.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Not sure my Elizabethan counter-part would have had MDF to experiment with … LOL … I'll just make paper templates and hope for the best!


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...


Looking good Ron. Your work is inspiring.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...


Your Elizabethan counterpart wouldn't have had masking tape either. Just teasing Ron! Looking good.

I think the best way to cut those angles on the parts for the door will be to make a planing fixture with that angle (they are all the same aren't they?) and affix the part on the fixture and use a VERY sharp plane to cut the angles.

Rufus


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...





> Your Elizabethan counterpart wouldn t have had masking tape either. Just teasing Ron! Looking good.
> 
> I think the best way to cut those angles on the parts for the door will be to make a planing fixture with that angle (they are all the same aren t they?) and affix the part on the fixture and use a VERY sharp plane to cut the angles.
> 
> ...


But he might have had parchment or silk with hide glue on one side … maybe … LOL!

Yeah, the facets on the door panels will require a jig of some sort … the jury is still out on that one.

Thanks, Rufus!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...





> Looking good Ron. Your work is inspiring.
> 
> - JADobson


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...


Really great results, Ron! The file box is pretty neat!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *To the File Box!*
> 
> *To the File Box! - *
> 
> ...





> Really great results, Ron! The file box is pretty neat!
> 
> - Dan Wolfgang


Thanks, Dan!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Barley Twist Split Spindle*

*Barley Twist Split Spindle -*

With most woodworking projects, especially hand tool projects, consistency is a challenge in and of itself. The mirror image barley twist proved no exception. After several hours in the file box, back and forth with chisel, rasp, and file, I feel like perhaps I achieved the proverbial close enough!










Although slightly off in spots, I think the mirror image accent pieces will turn out just fine.










At least … I'm happy with the results! Also, I do believe the photo below shows why I needed to disconnect from the lathe and create the twist in the file box.










So, after another hour or so of sanding, a slathering of boiled linseed oil, and a few days in the sun … my spring pole lathe turned-walnut-barley twist-split spindle-accent pieces (whew!) … became a reality.










With the file box safely stowed for a season …










... perhaps it's time to tackle the kneeling platform! Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Barley Twist Split Spindle*
> 
> *Barley Twist Split Spindle -*
> 
> ...


Ron, they look pretty good to me, nice work. They shouldn't be "identical" if you are seeking an appearance of hand made, by an artisan in this case by the way. I've visited Colonial Williamsburg on a few occassions, and while the enactors there are taking their time to achieve perfection, the original pieces in the buildings and the museum are far from it. The many original pieces of furniture and the house's and building's finish work most definitely shows that "close enought is good enough".
Nice work, looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Barley Twist Split Spindle*
> 
> *Barley Twist Split Spindle -*
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Ron! They look darned good to my eye, and now I have an idea what a file box is for. Thanks!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Barley Twist Split Spindle*
> 
> *Barley Twist Split Spindle -*
> 
> ...





> Ron, they look pretty good to me, nice work. They shouldn t be "identical" if you are seeking an appearance of hand made, by an artisan in this case by the way. I ve visited Colonial Williamsburg on a few occassions, and while the enactors there are taking their time to achieve perfection, the original pieces in the buildings and the museum are far from it. The many original pieces of furniture and the house s and building s finish work most definitely shows that "close enought is good enough".
> Nice work, looking forward to the next chapter.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thank you, Tom. That means a lot coming from an artisan such as yourself. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Barley Twist Split Spindle*
> 
> *Barley Twist Split Spindle -*
> 
> ...





> Nicely done, Ron! They look darned good to my eye, and now I have an idea what a file box is for. Thanks!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. I hope a file box finds its way into your shop!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Barley Twist Split Spindle*
> 
> *Barley Twist Split Spindle -*
> 
> ...


Got a bunch of knife scales, a couple saw handles, plane, spokeshave and chisel tills, and a tool chest to make first, Ron, but I suspect it's on the list now, and I just haven't admitted it to myself.

Oh, and I need to figure out workholding for my big chunk of apple that's going to become handles and such. I think that means building a twin-screw vise for my bench, but maybe I'll rip it on my low bench.










But after that, I'll definitely need a file box. If not at some earlier point along the way.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Barley Twist Split Spindle*
> 
> *Barley Twist Split Spindle -*
> 
> ...





> Got a bunch of knife scales, a couple saw handles, plane, spokeshave and chisel tills, and a tool chest to make first, Ron, but I suspect it s on the list now, and I just haven t admitted it to myself.
> 
> Oh, and I need to figure out workholding for my big chunk of apple that s going to become handles and such. I think that means building a twin-screw vise for my bench, but maybe I ll rip it on my low bench.
> 
> ...


WOW, Dave, looks like you have quite the work schedule ahead of you. Good luck with that chunk of apple … I look forward to seeing what's inside!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*A Secret Drawer*

*A Secret Drawer - *

With the barley twist split spindle completed and resting quietly out of harms ways, I start work on the kneeling platform.

Now … what Elizabethan/Louis XIII style Prie Dieu would be complete without a secret compartment? Besides, where else would a Reformation Era priest have kept those controversial texts?

After a great deal of thought and working out countless possibilities in my head; I decided on a secret drawer patterned after that of Marc Spagnuolo's Greene & Greene Blanket Chest. Thanks, Marc!

With this design the front face of the kneeling platform is actually the drawer front, making the two bun feet the drawer pulls, so to speak. First I constructed the frame …










… the visible faces of the platform are Ambrosia maple. I used alder for the interior pieces as to not add unnecessary weight. The drawer sides need to attach to the drawer front with sliding dovetails …










… with a sharp chisel the alder cuts like butter!










With the male portions cut, I marked the location for the female slots in the drawer front.










The Ambrosia maple required a bit more heft to cut!










Yet, everything fell into place quite nicely. The completed drawer has a 1/8" bottom and rests on 3/4" thick runners.










I am making the bun feet by gluing up 4/4 walnut and rounding things out with rasp and file.










The 90° notch allows the feet to overlap the corners …










… with the addition of the platform top, which will overhang 2-1/4" on all sides the Ambrosia maple platform should be somewhat invisible.










Well … there you have it … one secret drawer!










The top will go on once I figure out the trim and the gadrooning. Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *A Secret Drawer*
> 
> *A Secret Drawer - *
> 
> ...


Looking pretty good Ron, just one question: are the bun feet attached to the secret drawer also supports for the Prie Dieu?, or some form of false supporting feet, allowing easy opening? I'm trying to visualise the support structure.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *A Secret Drawer*
> 
> *A Secret Drawer - *
> 
> ...


Are you going to hide something in the drawer for Fr. Chad?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *A Secret Drawer*
> 
> *A Secret Drawer - *
> 
> ...





> Looking pretty good Ron, just one question: are the bun feet attached to the secret drawer also supports for the Prie Dieu?, or some form of false supporting feet, allowing easy opening? I m trying to visualise the support structure.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom. The support structure is the frame in the photo below. The drawer front and all four bun feet have 1/8"+ clearance. The bun feet offer no support. Thanks for asking.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *A Secret Drawer*
> 
> *A Secret Drawer - *
> 
> ...





> Are you going to hide something in the drawer for Fr. Chad?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Absolutely … I may try and find a copy of the Malleus Maleficarum … LOL!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Butterflies & Trim*

*Butterflies & Trim - *

Once the secret drawer was fitted and working properly, I glued up three walnut boards to form the top of the kneeling platform. Once the glue dried and the top was squared, I attached it to the frame with seven 3/4" x 3/4" glue blocks.










Once that glue dried I decided to add butterflies to re-enforce the rub joint.










I used 3/16" thick cocobolo for the three 1" x 3" butterflies.










Next up I planed and card scraped a walnut board for the four 3/4" x 1-1/8" trim pieces.










In order to keep from having to change the blade depth on my kerfing plane, I used a 16" halfback saw to deepen the cuts established by the kerfing plane.



















After forming the 3/8" x 9/16" rebate, I ripped a 1-1/8" strip and rounded over the corner with rasp and file …










The 9/16" deep rebate allows the trim piece to sit 3/16" below the edge of the top. It is these trim pieces that will receive the gadrooning … once I figure out the pattern!










Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Butterflies & Trim*
> 
> *Butterflies & Trim - *
> 
> ...


Looks like it's coming together nicely, Ron!

I've been ripping 3/8" chunks of apple lately for knife scales, and planing the 3/8" poplar I resawed to 1/4" smooth finished pieces that'll make the back of my plane till once I ship-lap them and build the rest of the box. I have no idea what I would've done without my kerfing plane.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Butterflies & Trim*
> 
> *Butterflies & Trim - *
> 
> ...


Great work on the butterflies, nice tight fit. Like your process in this project, hand tool work - no noise, no dust, no mask required, just the sharp blades slicing the wood, and the pleasure of creating something to admire.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Butterflies & Trim*
> 
> *Butterflies & Trim - *
> 
> ...





> Looks like it s coming together nicely, Ron!
> 
> I ve been ripping 3/8" chunks of apple lately for knife scales, and planing the 3/8" poplar I resawed to 1/4" smooth finished pieces that ll make the back of my plane till once I ship-lap them and build the rest of the box. I have no idea what I would ve done without my kerfing plane.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. I look forward to seeing that plane till!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Butterflies & Trim*
> 
> *Butterflies & Trim - *
> 
> ...





> Great work on the butterflies, nice tight fit. Like your process in this project, hand tool work - no noise, no dust, no mask required, just the sharp blades slicing the wood, and the pleasure of creating something to admire.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom. Speaking of sharp … this walnut is taking its toll … I may have to spend the next few days at the old sharpening station!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Butterflies & Trim*
> 
> *Butterflies & Trim - *
> 
> ...





> Thanks, Dave. I look forward to seeing that plane till!


It'll probably be a while, Ron. I'm participating in the knife swap, and have done one knife I gave to my girlfriend's mom, plus two practice knives I'm making for myself, and the apple I'm breaking down is going to be used for the final knife. But I'm learning as I go, and might have one more trial run before I start on the one for the swap.

The plane till is probably going to be fairly simple. Tall enough for a #7, or a 5-1/2 and a 2. I think it's going to have to be four or five columns wide. I'm thinking 18" wide by 24" high. I've got the backs resawed, but still need dividers and the outer carcasse, and a lid. Much lumber to be found and dimensioned yet.

It's possible you'll finish the Prie Dieu before I finish my plane till, but the journey is the adventure, or something like that.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Butterflies & Trim*
> 
> *Butterflies & Trim - *
> 
> ...


Ron, can you explain about the glue blocks securing the panel to the frame? I frequently read that one must allow for expansion and contraction of the glued-up panel when securing to a frame, but it doesn't look like this does (I could be missing it though!)
You seem more of a reliable source than the magazines though, so please educate me - is it simply not a big deal with a panel of this size, or does your glue allow for some (slow) play, or is there another factor I don't see?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Butterflies & Trim*
> 
> *Butterflies & Trim - *
> 
> ...





> Ron, can you explain about the glue blocks securing the panel to the frame? I frequently read that one must allow for expansion and contraction of the glued-up panel when securing to a frame, but it doesn t look like this does (I could be missing it though!)
> You seem more of a reliable source than the magazines though, so please educate me - is it simply not a big deal with a panel of this size, or does your glue allow for some (slow) play, or is there another factor I don t see?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John, thanks for asking. The walnut being used for this project was kiln dried (6%) about three years ago and has been resting quietly in my shop since then. The particular board used for the top is extremely stable; therefore, I see no issue(s) with the glue blocks. Walnut in and of itself has exceptional dimensional stability. So, as you suggest above … it is simply not a big deal.

This Prie Dieu is at least a few months from completion. If the glue blocks do not fail between now and then … I think it will be good to go!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Gadrooning*

*Gadrooning - *

For the gadrooning, I decided on a barley-ribbon twist pattern. Given that the kneeling platform is just slightly wider than it is deep, mitering the gadrooned trim pieces proved difficult at best.










So, I decided to create corner blocks to match each corner of the platform … that way the trim pieces could simply butt up to the corners.










With the corner blocks fitted to their respective corners … I alleviated the need for perfect squareness. Is that cheating?










I wanted the barley-ribbon twist pattern to flow in opposite directions from the center of each trim piece. So, starting from the center, I marked lines for saw kerfs about 3/4" apart. *Major emphasis on about!*










Using a coping saw … I created the saw kerfs. The coping saw was a good choice because all I needed to do was bury the blade just below the surface all the way around to assure an even depth.










I then used a 1/2" chisel, attacking every other saw kerf, to create rounded and flat areas the whole length of the piece.










I used the flat side of a half-round file to further define the round (barley) spaces. The edge of the file actually cut into the edge of the flat (ribbon) spaces, creating a bit of lift.










Using a round file, I scored a bit of a trough down the center of the flat spaces …










… giving a half-round file a place to ride, as I created something resembling a ribbon!










And there you have it! Barley-Ribbon Twist gadrooning!










The top edges of the platform will receive a 3/16" chamfer before attaching the trim.










I like how the ribbon appears to wrap around the corner. I'm sure those joints will tighten up when things are held in place by more than just masking tape!










So, after the chamfers and a bit more sanding … the kneeling platform should be good to go! Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Gadrooning*
> 
> *Gadrooning - *
> 
> ...


Nice work on the barley twist, it looks very good on the kneeling platform and adds a great "hand made" verification.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Gadrooning*
> 
> *Gadrooning - *
> 
> ...


Ron, you have more patience than I do. Nice job.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Gadrooning*
> 
> *Gadrooning - *
> 
> ...





> Nice work on the barley twist, it looks very good on the kneeling platform and adds a great "hand made" verification.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom! The gadrooning was a lot of fun. I plan to have this at the top of the Prie Dieu as well … once I get that far! Thanks again!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Gadrooning*
> 
> *Gadrooning - *
> 
> ...





> Ron, you have more patience than I do. Nice job.
> 
> - papadan


Thank you, Sir! This is definitely one thing you cannot rush! Luckily the walnut is hard as a rock and very forgiving.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Gadrooning*
> 
> *Gadrooning - *
> 
> ...


Nicely done again, Ron! And thank you for the education along the way. I'm learning a ton watching over your virtual shoulder.


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Gadrooning*
> 
> *Gadrooning - *
> 
> ...


Just wow.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Gadrooning*
> 
> *Gadrooning - *
> 
> ...





> Nicely done again, Ron! And thank you for the education along the way. I'm learning a ton watching over your virtual shoulder.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. You are too kind.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Gadrooning*
> 
> *Gadrooning - *
> 
> ...





> Just wow.
> 
> - Dan Wolfgang


Thanks, Dan. That means a lot!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*The Right Color*

*The Right Color - *

Wanting to capture the color of the altar table in the Harvard Chapel of Southwark Cathedral, London, I decided (after a bit of trial and error) on a concoction of 4 ounces of General Finishes Medium Brown Dye/Stain (straight out of the can) diluted with 1-1/2 ounces of water.










I covered the cocobolo butterflies with tape and slathered on a quick coat, letting it sit for about ten minutes before soaking up the residue with a paper towel. I let this dry for about 30 minutes before applying a second coat, concentrating heavily on the sap wood. Same as before, I let it sit for about ten minutes before soaking up the residue with a paper towel.










And … look Ma … no more sap wood! As you can see in the background I used this same concoction/process on the barley twist split spindle.










I let this sit for a day or two before attaching the gadrooned trim pieces and applying the first coat of boiled linseed oil. I just love the color.










With the kneeling platform completed … it's time to move onward and upward. Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Right Color*
> 
> *The Right Color - *
> 
> ...


Is it just my eyes going bad as they are, or did the butterflies take on the same color as the dye, after application of the BLO? (Last photo)
Anyway, really looking good, nice antique appearance with that brown.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Right Color*
> 
> *The Right Color - *
> 
> ...





> Is it just my eyes going bad as they are, or did the butterflies take on the same color as the dye, after application of the BLO? (Last photo)
> Anyway, really looking good, nice antique appearance with that brown.
> 
> - Oldtool


Tom, it may just be the light at that angle. Here is another shot …










... they are dark, but still quite distinguishable. Thanks!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Right Color*
> 
> *The Right Color - *
> 
> ...


Are you going to stain it with sunshine, too? It's looking pretty darned good, but for some reason I expected the cocobolo butterflies to be darker. Then again, my brain has been kinda goofy all day, so maybe that's it.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Right Color*
> 
> *The Right Color - *
> 
> ...





> Are you going to stain it with sunshine, too? It s looking pretty darned good, but for some reason I expected the cocobolo butterflies to be darker. Then again, my brain has been kinda goofy all day, so maybe that s it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, as I continue with the side, back, and door panels I'll place the Ambrosia maple pieces in the sun. I will try and keep the walnut pieces out of the sun this go round. As to the cocobolo butterflies … they currently have but one coat of boiled linseed oil … maybe they will get darker.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Right Color*
> 
> *The Right Color - *
> 
> ...


For those interested … I have NOT given up on this project … I simply ran out of walnut! Having made another purchase from Suwanee Lumber, I found myself with a garage full of walnut, cherry, and ash. I took some time to fashion additional racks in my shop to get this lumber up off the floor and stored properly for the winter. I'm also having a skylight installed in the shop which required me to move things around a bit. Once I get things re-organized I'll be back on task. Thanks for all the emails and private messages wondering what was up! More to this blog soon.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Right Color*
> 
> *The Right Color - *
> 
> ...


Good to hear, Ron. Looking forward to the next update, and watching some weird wood stuff of my own. Cherry is darker than apple with just BLO, which is no surprise. But apple got darker than cherry under a coat of orange shellac. That one has me pretty confused at the moment. Maybe I'll just put it out in the weak winter sun until they equalize.

Clearly, the wood, it has a mind of its own sometimes.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Onward & Upward*

*Onward & Upward - *

As mentioned in the comments section of the previous blog post, the kneeling platform depleted my supply of walnut! After visiting Suwanee Lumber (the best little lumber yard in all of Georgia) I not only secured enough walnut to complete this project, but managed to bring home quite a bit of cherry and ash. Wanting to get this new lumber off the floor and out of the way, I took a few days to build some cantilevered shelving.










With the new lumber out of the way and stored properly, I was once again back on task and started forming the sides of the upright portion of the Prie Dieu.

Rip sawing squarely to start with …



















… makes for easy plane work later!










With the side pieces glued-up and squared, I laid out and cut the angle for the top … leaving enough material for 3/8" x 3/8" tenons at top and bottom.










I transferred that angle to the top of the barley twist accent pieces.










Then … created 3/8" x 3/4" rebates via my rebate saw …










… and rebate plane, along the front and back edges on the inside face of the side pieces.










3-1/2" wide stiles were ripped for the front and back … and filed to match the bevel at the top.



















I used a handsaw to cut the bevel on the barley twist accent pieces.










The accent pieces will be attached to the front stiles via wood screws from inside the case. Next I'll calculate the width of the case and cut the rails before continuing with raised panels at the back.



















Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Onward & Upward*
> 
> *Onward & Upward - *
> 
> ...


Ron, it looks like things are coming together pretty well, nice work. The hand tool work looks enjoyable, nice and relaxing. So much so that it really shouldn't be called "work".
Walnut plus cherry & ash, nice haul. Got a specific project for the cherry & ash?, or just hording what you can get your hands on?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Onward & Upward*
> 
> *Onward & Upward - *
> 
> ...





> Ron, it looks like things are coming together pretty well, nice work. The hand tool work looks enjoyable, nice and relaxing. So much so that it really shouldn t be called "work".
> Walnut plus cherry & ash, nice haul. Got a specific project for the cherry & ash?, or just hording what you can get your hands on?
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom. One can never have to much cherry and the ash just called to me. I'm sure there are Prie Dieux in both stacks… LOL!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Onward & Upward*
> 
> *Onward & Upward - *
> 
> ...


Looks like you're making good progress again, Ron. I also like the can of spiral shavings sitting in the background as you were filing. And the new lumber storage is a nice addition to the shop.

I feel the same way about cherry and ash, but usually the other way around. For some reason I'm just partial to ash, but sometimes cherry calls to me.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Onward & Upward*
> 
> *Onward & Upward - *
> 
> ...





> Looks like you re making good progress again, Ron. I also like the can of spiral shavings sitting in the background as you were filing. And the new lumber storage is a nice addition to the shop.
> 
> I feel the same way about cherry and ash, but usually the other way around. For some reason I m just partial to ash, but sometimes cherry calls to me.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. Yes, my can of spills is quite the rage. Please see the forum topic Canned French Fries and Pastry.

The cantilevered shelving is nothing more than a 2×4 sandwiched between two 1×4s, held in place by a single 4-1/2" carriage bolt. Everything is cut to match the angle of the truss … so it basically holds itself in place!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*On the Rail*

*On the Rail - *

Having calculated the width of the upper case, I ripped and cut to length the various rails. The front received a drawer rail and bottom rail, the back received a top, bottom, and middle rail. At this point I was still unsure of the design of the raised panels.










So, after squaring the rails …



















… I cut a 1/4" x 1/4" groove along the edges of the back stiles and rails.










The groove plane from my tongue and groove set places the groove 3/16" from the face of the board.










Therefore, the rails will have 3/8" x 1/2" tenons centered in the 3/4" stock.










After cutting a few tenons in the walnut, my saw needed a bit of a tune-up.










All better!










The use of a mirror helps keep things square.










A strip of tape makes for a great little depth stop!










So … with all the tenons and grooves cut, it was on to the mortises.










And what are mortises, really … if not a series of rectangular holes?










With the grooves cut I had nailed down one aspect of the raised panels. The edges need to taper down to 1/4" x 1/4". Next up will be the raised panels, once I figure out what the profile looks like.

Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...


Looking good, Ron!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...


Looks like it's coming together! Good luck figuring out a profile you like for the panels!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...


Looking pretty good Ron, and most definitely looks like fun.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...





> Looking good, Ron!
> 
> - Planeman40


Thanks, Rufus!



> Looks like it's coming together! Good luck figuring out a profile you like for the panels!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. I want a step or two in the profile, yet I do not have a raising plane … going to see what I can accomplish with a chisel and rebate plane. Should be interesting.



> Looking pretty good Ron, and most definitely looks like fun.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom. Yes, it's definitely fun … especially with my new found light!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...


Well, I imagine it's possible to do it, Ron. Might not be easy, but might not be too hard. I'd be tempted to make my own raising plane; I'd learn a lot from my mistakes that way. :-/


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...





> Well, I imagine it s possible to do it, Ron. Might not be easy, but might not be too hard. I d be tempted to make my own raising plane; I d learn a lot from my mistakes that way. :-/
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I'm afraid making my own raising plane is out of the question. I barely possess the woodworking skills … I know I do not possess the metalworking skills. LOL!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...


Well. That might be where I have an advantage in my ignorance. I don't *know* I can't do it, so I would just give it a try. Maybe once I finish my first infill smoother (I'm making one the size of a Stanley #1 handplane with a 1" blade and a Norris-style adjuster), I'll give it a try. What could possibly go wrong?! ;-)


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...





> Well. That might be where I have an advantage in my ignorance. I don t *know* I can t do it, so I would just give it a try. Maybe once I finish my first infill smoother (I m making one the size of a Stanley #1 handplane with a 1" blade and a Norris-style adjuster), I ll give it a try. What could possibly go wrong?! ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Good luck with the infill smoother! As to the raised panels … this is what I want to achieve …


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...


Looks like a couple rabbets and a round plane. Have you read Matt Bickford's book ? His explanation of how to break complex shapes down into simple components seems a near perfect fit for your panel challenge.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...





> Looks like a couple rabbets and a round plane. Have you read Matt Bickford s book ? His explanation of how to break complex shapes down into simple components seems a near perfect fit for your panel challenge.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I have … and this should be easier than it looks. With a methodical approach and lot of patience, it should come out okay! I'll be using Ambrosia maple for the panels.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...


Well, there it is. Good luck! Hopefully the maple will be well-behaved for you.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *On the Rail*
> 
> *On the Rail - *
> 
> ...





> Well, there it is. Good luck! Hopefully the maple will be well-behaved for you.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave … I'm cautiously optimistic!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Panels Rising*

*Panels Rising -*

With all of the mortises cut and a bit of tab A into slot B …










… the frame of the Prie Dieu back began to take shape.










Once fitted together I drilled holes for the draw-bore pins.










While the frame was clamped up, I determined the overall size of the panels to be 7-7/8" x 13-3/4" …










... I decided on a profile akin to this.










I then cut two panels from 3/4" Ambrosia maple stock. With the walnut receiving the General Finishes Medium Brown Dye/Stain concoction and the Ambrosia maple receiving just boiled linseed oil … I think the contrast will be striking.










Laying out the elements of the raised panel in two dimensions was a breeze … that third dimension might be somewhat of a challenge …










… given that I do not have a raising plane, and will be attempting this profile with just a kerfing plane, rebate plane, round plane, and a couple of chisels. Wish me luck!










Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panels Rising*
> 
> *Panels Rising -*
> 
> ...


Looks like you've got a plan. That's a step in the right direction. Looking forward to see how they come out.

And I agree that the contrast should be striking.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panels Rising*
> 
> *Panels Rising -*
> 
> ...





> Looks like you've got a plan. That s a step in the right direction. Looking forward to see how they come out.
> 
> And I agree that the contrast should be striking.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panels Rising*
> 
> *Panels Rising -*
> 
> ...


Ron,
I think you've got it right, the layout is most critical, followed by slow removal of all the waste wood. I did this for my first time on a past project with tombstone doors and blogged the method here on LJs, which matches your approach, and it worked out great.
Good luck as requested, however I don't think you'll need it, I'm sure you've got this wipped.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panels Rising*
> 
> *Panels Rising -*
> 
> ...





> Ron,
> I think you ve got it right, the layout is most critical, followed by slow removal of all the waste wood. I did this for my first time on a past project with tombstone doors and blogged the method here on LJs, which matches your approach, and it worked out great.
> Good luck as requested, however I don t think you ll need it, I m sure you ve got this wipped.
> 
> - Oldtool


Right … just remove the wood that is NOT part of the raised panel. Thanks for the encouragement / confidence, Tom!

FYI - I can read your blog, but I am unable to see your photos. Perhaps PhotoBucket doesn't like me (??)


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panels Rising*
> 
> *Panels Rising -*
> 
> ...


For those looking at this in the future, PopWood had an article on making a panel raising plane that might prove helpful.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panels Rising*
> 
> *Panels Rising -*
> 
> ...





> For those looking at this in the future, PopWood had an article on making a panel raising plane that might prove helpful.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Great article, Dave. But ya know … now that I made it through the panels with just a kerfing saw, plane, and chisel, I might just stick with that method. After all, the profile possibilities are endless, versus being locking into whatever profile one makes for a panel raiser. Something to think about!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panels Rising*
> 
> *Panels Rising -*
> 
> ...


Figured that might be the case for you, Ron. But I also figured that was a good enough article that I'll probably want to look it up again, and someone else might want to build a panel raising plane, too. So I left a bread crumb or two so I can find it again. Hope you don't mind. ;-)


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panels Rising*
> 
> *Panels Rising -*
> 
> ...





> Figured that might be the case for you, Ron. But I also figured that was a good enough article that I ll probably want to look it up again, and someone else might want to build a panel raising plane, too. So I left a bread crumb or two so I can find it again. Hope you don t mind. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Don't mind at all … bread crumbs are good! Thanks!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Panel Risen*

*Panel Risen - *

To check my math one more time I did a quick dry fit … I think it's starting to look like a Prie Dieu!










Now … time to start raising this panel. First I cut saw kerfs for the various steps in the profile …










… then using a 1/8" chisel I removed waste to create the first step-down.



















Readjusting the kerfing plane and repeating the process, I created two step-downs. I used a bench plane to hog out most of the waste at the bevels …










... and refined things with a chisel and rebate plane.










Now I'm no where near my original drawing, but I am pleased with the results. I think the Ambrosia maple decided what it wanted to look like!










The figure in the maple also plays tricks with the eyes …










… this view looks like a cove versus a bevel.










Working around all the beetle tunnels was sure fun!










So … I grabbed another maple board and began to repeat the process!










Next up the assembled upper case. Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


Ron, why a kerf plane and chisel instead of a plow plane? I would think the plow would manage a uniform depth better. Anyway, looking good! BTW the lsat two titles sound like a sermon on Easter


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> Ron, why a kerf plane and chisel instead of a plow plane? I would think the plow would manage a uniform depth better. Anyway, looking good! BTW the lsat two titles sound like a sermon on Easter
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks, Kevin. I use a kerfing plane and chisel because I do not have a plow plane. As to the titles … this is a Prie Dieu after all … LOL!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


As you said, it's not quite where you thought you were going, but it's a good looking panel, Ron. Nice work!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


Lookin' good Ron!

And its getting winter time. Ron works in an unheated outdoor shop with no electricity and no lights except candles. It gets dark at 6:00 PM here in Atlanta these days and real cold is setting in. All of his projects lately have been for his church. This begs the question Ron . . . have you done something REALLY bad and are seeking penitence? Is self flagellation next? : )

P.S. I'll keep the secret. Tell me where you buried the body. : ) : ) : )


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


Ron,
Nice work, you have a good and correct process for panel raising - clearly mark out the various levels, start at the top level and begin removing waste one step at a time down to the final height of that level.
All is looking real good, the side shots of the raised panels shows they are very nice looking.


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


Really nice work, Ron!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> As you said, it s not quite where you thought you were going, but it s a good looking panel, Ron. Nice work!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> Lookin good Ron!
> 
> And its getting winter time. Ron works in an unheated outdoor shop with no electricity and no lights except candles. It gets dark at 6:00 PM here in Atlanta these days and real cold is setting in. All of his projects lately have been for his church. This begs the question Ron . . . have you done something REALLY bad and are seeking penitence? Is self flagellation next? : )
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rufus. I think working in an unheated shop is self flagellation. LOL! As to where the bodies are buried … I'm afraid I'll have to keep that secret!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> Ron,
> Nice work, you have a good and correct process for panel raising - clearly mark out the various levels, start at the top level and begin removing waste one step at a time down to the final height of that level.
> All is looking real good, the side shots of the raised panels shows they are very nice looking.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom. Ambrosia maple is quite a challenge due to the varying degrees of resistance. Passing a chisel through this figure one gets soft, medium, and hard wood all within an inch or two. When things went awry through the soft parts I had to fight my way through the hard parts to maintain consistency. Like I said above … the maple knew what it wanted to look like!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> Really nice work, Ron!
> 
> - Dan Wolfgang


Thanks, Dan!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


UPDATE: Both panels done!










Hard to believe these two little panels created so much waste!










LOL!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


Waste? Icing on the cake man! Philistine!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> Waste? Icing on the cake man! Philistine!
> 
> - theoldfart


... Philistine?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


Only a philistine would refer to the beautiful natural form of a wooden curly cue as waste. It is the reason we use planes, furniture making is just a secondary byproduct of curly production! You have much to learn grass hopper.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


Well done, Ron! I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> Only a philistine would refer to the beautiful natural form of a wooden curly cue as waste. It is the reason we use planes, furniture making is just a secondary byproduct of curly production! You have much to learn grass hopper.
> 
> 
> 
> - theoldfart


Touché


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> Well done, Ron! I love it when a plan comes together!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


One more UPDATE before putting these panels to rest. I decided to add stopped chamfers to the stiles and rails.










... this is akin to the smoke and extra props used by contestants on Dancing with the Stars … the more there is to look at the fewer mistakes one might see. LOL!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


Looking good, Ron. I cut the chamfer in my front vise chop today with larks tongues on the ends. First time doing that, and it went pretty smoothly.

I'd like to see a detail of the stopped chamfers if you get a chance. Looks like you've got a little step there instead of a smooth transition.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> Looking good, Ron. I cut the chamfer in my front vise chop today with larks tongues on the ends. First time doing that, and it went pretty smoothly.
> 
> I d like to see a detail of the stopped chamfers if you get a chance. Looks like you ve got a little step there instead of a smooth transition.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. Per your request … chamfers stop 1-1/4" from corners and then have a little 9/16" scoop. Thanks for asking!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ron. That little step looks kinda odd to my eye, but what do I know. I might have to cut some more chamfers and try different things to see what I really like. I hadn't thought about it before, so thanks for getting me thinking.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> Thanks, Ron. That little step looks kinda odd to my eye, but what do I know. I might have to cut some more chamfers and try different things to see what I really like. I hadn t thought about it before, so thanks for getting me thinking.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


This was seen a lot on 16th and 17th century furniture … here is a shot of one of Peter Follanbee's pieces …


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


Well, there it is. Thanks (again) for the education!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> Well, there it is. Thanks (again) for the education!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


My pleasure. I sure wish I could carve like that. Oh well … maybe one day.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


The way I approach it is to just try and be a little better every time I do something. My carving is no great shakes today, but next year this time, it should be better. And the year after that, even better.

So all I have to do is live long enough to get good. ;-)


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> The way I approach it is to just try and be a little better every time I do something. My carving is no great shakes today, but next year this time, it should be better. And the year after that, even better.
> 
> So all I have to do is live long enough to get good. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ah, to be thirty again with time on your side! LOL!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


It's been a couple decades since I was thirty, Ron. I just figure I have to live to 120 to get good at all the things I want to learn. ;-)


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> It s been a couple decades since I was thirty, Ron. I just figure I have to live to 120 to get good at all the things I want to learn. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I know what you mean, Dave … I turned thirty again a few years back! Now let's see what what comes first … the end of my to-do list, or 120!


----------



## Blackberry (Mar 30, 2015)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


It's coming along nicely. And all without power! You're very talented


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> It s coming along nicely. And all without power! You re very talented
> 
> - Blackberry


Thank you, sir! I starting to think perhaps I should have used plans … there's nothing quite like design as you build!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...


Using plans takes all of the sport out of it!!! We're LUMBERJOCKS! Aaarugh! We hunt elephants with a switch. : )


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> Using plans takes all of the sport out of it!!! We re LUMBERJOCKS! Aaarugh! We hunt elephants with a switch. : )
> 
> - Planeman40


And sometimes in the dark! LOL!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> It s coming along nicely. And all without power! You re very talented
> 
> - Blackberry


Oh, Ron may not have electricity in his shop, but he certainly has The Power. ;-)


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Panel Risen*
> 
> *Panel Risen - *
> 
> ...





> It s coming along nicely. And all without power! You re very talented
> 
> - Blackberry
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, Dave. You are too kind!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Upper Case*

*Upper Case -*

Before any assembly of the upper case could take place, I needed to cut a few dados for shelves. Once located, I struck knife lines for the thickness of the shelf stock. I then used a chisel to accentuate the knife lines … creating a nice little trough for …










… the gent saw to cut the shoulders of the dado(s) ...










… and a chisel to bust loose the waste.










I then went to town with my Old Woman's Tooth … cleaning out the dado(s) to a 1/4" depth …










… all the while keeping track with my little hackberry depth gauge.










Shifting my focus … I bored a series of 3/8" holes to start the blind dados for the upper case side pieces …










… and like my granddaddy used to say … now chisel out all that isn't a hole!










Once all cleaned out … and after a gentle nudge …










The side fits like a glove! These blind dados are really just for registration, because …










… I'm planning to have the upper case removable. I need to assemble everything, including the split spindle accent pieces, before I can measure for and create a false bottom. This false bottom will hide the carriage bolts securing the upper case to the kneeling platform.










A bit of gentle persuasion with a block plane and all the pieces seemed to come together. All we need now is a top, the split spindle accent pieces, and a door! Oh yeah … and that false bottom.










Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Upper Case*
> 
> *Upper Case -*
> 
> ...


All is looking very good, keep up the good work.

That's a very unique handle on the Old Woman's Tooth iron, did you make that?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Upper Case*
> 
> *Upper Case -*
> 
> ...





> All is looking very good, keep up the good work.
> 
> That s a very unique handle on the Old Woman s Tooth iron, did you make that?
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom! Yes … that handle is actually a cut-off of my first attempt of a virge several years ago. Given that you asked, I have just taken a few photos of my final attempt. I should have my virge uploaded as a project in just a few minutes.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Upper Case*
> 
> *Upper Case -*
> 
> ...


Looking good, Ron. You can see the home stretch from here.

I'm pondering getting a Stanley 39 for dados. I find myself using my Veritas Combination Plane for all sorts of things, but sometimes doing it all with a chisel is a pleasure, too.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Upper Case*
> 
> *Upper Case -*
> 
> ...





> Looking good, Ron. You can see the home stretch from here.
> 
> I m pondering getting a Stanley 39 for dados. I find myself using my Veritas Combination Plane for all sorts of things, but sometimes doing it all with a chisel is a pleasure, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. I may one day break down and make a plow plane … but like you said doing it all with a chisel is a pleasure.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Upper Case*
> 
> *Upper Case -*
> 
> ...


Hello Ron,

I have a deep respect for your knowledge and talent with hand tools. Without a doubt you are a master at it. All of this is relatively easy with power tools, but doing it with hand tools takes a special knowledge and feel for it. Not many can accomplish this these days. Keep up the good work!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Upper Case*
> 
> *Upper Case -*
> 
> ...





> Hello Ron,
> 
> I have a deep respect for your knowledge and talent with hand tools. Without a doubt you are a master at it. All of this is relatively easy with power tools, but doing it with hand tools takes a special knowledge and feel for it. Not many can accomplish this these days. Keep up the good work!
> 
> - Planeman40


Thank you very much, Rufus. That was very kind of you to say!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Two Become One*

*Two Become One - *

I thought I would take advantage of the unseasonably warm weather and glue up the upper case. First I attached the barley twist accent pieces to the front frame with wood screws …










… these pieces are proud of the frame by 3/8" as they overlap the side pieces.










I applied the General Finishes Medium Brown Dye/Stain concoction to all the upper case pieces and once dry … glued it up!










The false bottom I mentioned in an earlier post consists of two pieces. There is an unseen bottom in the upper case held in place via blind dados which gets attached to the kneeling platform via carriage bolts.










Sitting on blocks above this piece is the false bottom which rides loose in the case, and is lifted out of the way via a 1" finger hole in the right front corner.










And there you have it, all one unit!










All that's missing is the door, drawer and gadrooned top.










The gadrooning at the top will match that at the kneeling platform. The drawer will have a simple flat front, but the door will consist of eight panels forming a Maltese cross of sorts. At least that's my plan … we'll just have to see what the walnut and Ambrosia maple have in mind!

Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Two Become One*
> 
> *Two Become One - *
> 
> ...


Nice progress, Ron. It's looking more like furniture and less like lumber with every post! For some reason I thought the bottom section was a little taller, but it looks fairly short in these pictures. Or is that just my brain playing tricks on me?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Two Become One*
> 
> *Two Become One - *
> 
> ...





> Nice progress, Ron. It s looking more like furniture and less like lumber with every post! For some reason I thought the bottom section was a little taller, but it looks fairly short in these pictures. Or is that just my brain playing tricks on me?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. The kneeling platform is 4 inches tall … there is a 2-1/4" overhang … perhaps that's what causes it to look shorter.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Two Become One*
> 
> *Two Become One - *
> 
> ...


Ahh. It's the overhang combined with the lighter wood under the darker, I think.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Two Become One*
> 
> *Two Become One - *
> 
> ...


This project is coming along very nicely, great work.

Regarding the false bottom, is the purpose of this simply to cover the bolts?, or provide some secluded storage?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Two Become One*
> 
> *Two Become One - *
> 
> ...





> This project is coming along very nicely, great work.
> 
> Regarding the false bottom, is the purpose of this simply to cover the bolts?, or provide some secluded storage?
> 
> - Oldtool


Hmmm … at first it was simply to cover up the bolts, but now you have me thinking of fabricating a plate to cover the bolts and have yet another secret compartment. Thanks, Tom!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Click … Swoosh*

*Click … Swoosh -*

Before tackling the eight panel door, I thought I would give my newly made lamb's tongue template a work out.










After locating the stopped chamfers with chalk, laying out the lamb's tongue(s) was a breeze.










… not too shabby … if I say so myself!










Aside from the cocobolo butterflies, these stopped chamfers and lamb's tongues will serve to reference the Trinity without altering the over-all style.










As I was thinking about the drawer for this Prie Dieu, I decided to create a niche of sorts instead of separate drawer runners and guides. In doing so, I ended up with 2-1/4" deep dead spaces behind the barley twist accent pieces …










… and then I thought … what better place for a secret drawer!










SO … after fabricating a platform housing a spring loaded wooden catch …










… and a draw-string release (*REVISED: See comment #7 below*) …










… this little drawer fit nicely in one of dead spaces.










The drawer bottom is notched to fit over the wooden catch.










Therefore … with a click … the little drawer will rest quietly, unnoticed beside the main drawer.










Until the main drawer is removed and with a slight tug on the draw-string release (*REVISED: See comment #7 below*) …










… swoosh …










… out pops yet another secret drawer!










Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Click … Swoosh*
> 
> *Click … Swoosh -*
> 
> ...


Nice setup on the secret drawer, looks good. The lambs tongues look good too, nice touch to the apprarance of the project.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Click … Swoosh*
> 
> *Click … Swoosh -*
> 
> ...





> Nice setup on the secret drawer, looks good. The lambs tongues look good too, nice touch to the apprarance of the project.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Click … Swoosh*
> 
> *Click … Swoosh -*
> 
> ...


The stopped chamfers and lambs tongues are a nice touch, Ron. Subtle, but I think they definitely add something.

The secret drawer's pretty cool, too. The twelve-year-old in me heartily approves! It's even cooler than flatulence slots!


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Click … Swoosh*
> 
> *Click … Swoosh -*
> 
> ...


Wow, that secret drawer is an awesome touch! Thanks for providing such detail on it, too!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Click … Swoosh*
> 
> *Click … Swoosh -*
> 
> ...





> The stopped chamfers and lambs tongues are a nice touch, Ron. Subtle, but I think they definitely add something.
> 
> The secret drawer s pretty cool, too. The twelve-year-old in me heartily approves! It s even cooler than flatulence slots!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. I'm still laughing about the flatulence slots.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Click … Swoosh*
> 
> *Click … Swoosh -*
> 
> ...





> Wow, that secret drawer is an awesome touch! Thanks for providing such detail on it, too!
> 
> - Dan Wolfgang


Thanks, Dan. Here is more on the wooden catch. Once the catch is released the drawer shoots out via a spring attached to the back of the dead space (upper case side).


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Click … Swoosh*
> 
> *Click … Swoosh -*
> 
> ...


*Slight revision …*

I didn't like the drawstring with the wooden ball … so I changed it …










Now instead of pulling the drawstring to eject the drawer … one must press the little tab.










I think this looks better than the wooden ball I had earlier.










I also took Tom's (Oldtool) suggestion and cleaned up the area under the false bottom, hiding the carriage bolt's and created yet another secret compartment. Thanks, Tom!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Click … Swoosh*
> 
> *Click … Swoosh -*
> 
> ...


Lots of secrets! Fun!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Click … Swoosh*
> 
> *Click … Swoosh -*
> 
> ...





> Lots of secrets! Fun!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 I'm debating whether to point these areas out when I present the Prie Dieu, or allowing Fr. Chad the chance to discover them on his own. I just can't decide.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*The Top*

*The Top - *

I haven't had much shop time since my last blog post. The weather was not on my side. If it wasn't dark and rainy, it was just too cold to be in the shop. Besides that I was down with the flu from the day after Christmas until just a few days ago. If it isn't one thing it's another. The last few days have been great, though. I was able to glue up and smooth the top …










… and get the trim pieces and corners ready for gadrooning.



















I followed the same gadrooning techniques as I did for the kneeling platform …










Voilà!










… the old barley ribbon twist. The corners were once again separate pieces to be fit to each individual corner.










After fitting the corners I applied the same General Finishes medium brown dye concoction.



















Next up … the drawer. I already have the drawer front … that's a start!










Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Top*
> 
> *The Top - *
> 
> ...


Congratulations on some good progress, Ron. I know the feeling of not getting enough shop-time myself.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Top*
> 
> *The Top - *
> 
> ...


Looking pretty good. I am fascinated with that word: gadrooooooning. Arg, sounds like a pirate's word.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Top*
> 
> *The Top - *
> 
> ...





> Congratulations on some good progress, Ron. I know the feeling of not getting enough shop-time myself.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. I bet you do know the feeling! I hope you back is feeling better.



> Looking pretty good. I am fascinated with that word: gadrooooooning. Arg, sounds like a pirate s word.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom. Yes, gadrooning is my new favorite word!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Top*
> 
> *The Top - *
> 
> ...


Sorry for your flu bout - I dealt with the flu in December too. No fun! Glad you are feeling better. The work you have done is amazing. Thanks for sharing the details of the process.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Top*
> 
> *The Top - *
> 
> ...





> Thanks, Dave. I bet you do know the feeling! I hope you back is feeling better.


Yep, surgery fixed it right up. I've still got a lifting restriction, but it's too cold in the shop at the moment anyhow. I am getting a little stock prep done for the box swap, but it'll be a few more weeks before I'm hand-resawing 8/4 oak yet.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Top*
> 
> *The Top - *
> 
> ...


Really interesting following your progress here. Lots to learn for anyone interested in hand tool only builds.
Is your scraper plane a homemade tool? I have a blade going spare!
Jim


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Top*
> 
> *The Top - *
> 
> ...





> Really interesting following your progress here. Lots to learn for anyone interested in hand tool only builds.
> Is your scraper plane a homemade tool? I have a blade going spare!
> Jim
> 
> - Jim Rowe


Thanks, Jim. Yes, the scraper plane is homemade. It is based on a design found in ShopNotes Issue 27. Quite an easy build. You should give it a go.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Top*
> 
> *The Top - *
> 
> ...





> Thanks, Dave. I bet you do know the feeling! I hope you back is feeling better.
> 
> Yep, surgery fixed it right up. I ve still got a lifting restriction, but it s too cold in the shop at the moment anyhow. I am getting a little stock prep done for the box swap, but it ll be a few more weeks before I m hand-resawing 8/4 oak yet.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Good to hear … just take it easy once back in the saddle.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Top*
> 
> *The Top - *
> 
> ...





> Sorry for your flu bout - I dealt with the flu in December too. No fun! Glad you are feeling better. The work you have done is amazing. Thanks for sharing the details of the process.
> 
> - BB1


Thank you! It seems like every time I get my yearly flu shot … two months later I get the flu. Go figure! Glad to hear you are over yours.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*The Drawer*

*The Drawer - *

Well, today (1-21-18) was a veritable heat wave in Lilburn. Sixty-nine degrees! Can you believe it was below freezing just a few days ago? The awesome weather allowed me to complete the drawer for this Prie Dieu. I got home from church this morning about ten o'clock and immediately started resawing some 3/4" pine for drawer parts.










I even got to use my newly acquired J. Pearce No. 109 jack plane.










I will need to add a slight camber to the iron … it left a few ridges that I had to clean up with my No. 3 coffin smoother.










I managed to get some decent half-blind dovetails, too.










After smoothing all the parts, I applied some dye to the drawer front, positioned the ring pull, and …










… assembled the drawer.










After a bit of filing … I think I achieved a pretty decent fit! Now for the hard part … the eight panel door. I hope to have this Prie Dieu completed by Easter.










Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...


This gets better with each post! A real Masterclass in hand tool use.
Jim


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...





> This gets better with each post! A real Masterclass in hand tool use.
> Jim
> 
> - Jim Rowe


Thanks, Jim. I've clocked right at 400 hours, thus far. I think I'm really going to miss this one when it leaves the shop!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...


Good work Ron, quite inspiring.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...


This is amazing work. I can't imagine ever building a prie dieu myself, but I never miss one of your posts on this project.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...


That's really coming together, Ron. My sweetie particularly liked the gadrooning (and we both like *saying* "gadrooning") when I showed her the pictures.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...


Very nice work….....400 hours…I would miss it greatly when it is gone as well. Thankfully you have health and talent going and can start a new piece. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...





> Good work Ron, quite inspiring.
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks, Kevin!



> This is amazing work. I can't imagine ever building a prie dieu myself, but I never miss one of your posts on this project.
> 
> - Mr_Pink


Thank you … I appreciate your interest!



> That s really coming together, Ron. My sweetie particularly liked the gadrooning (and we both like *saying* "gadrooning") when I showed her the pictures.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. Arrrgg … gadrooning! I just love this word.


> Very nice work….....400 hours…I would miss it greatly when it is gone as well. Thankfully you have health and talent going and can start a new piece. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - Kelster58


Thanks, Kelly. Actually, there is another one on the drawing board. LOL!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...


Nice work Ron, this is coming along quite nicely. The color of the dye you're using is really nice, and it will look super with the top coat.
Are you going to use any glazing to antique it? 
How does the resawing by hand work for you?, sayisfied with the results? I have a 12" bandsaw that I purchased on clearance at Lowes, but I'm not real happy with the way it resaws. Considering sharpening my panel saw for this, but I'm concerned about keeping to the line on large panels. Guess it won't hurt to try.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...





> Nice work Ron, this is coming along quite nicely. The color of the dye you re using is really nice, and it will look super with the top coat.
> Are you going to use any glazing to antique it?
> How does the resawing by hand work for you?, sayisfied with the results? I have a 12" bandsaw that I purchased on clearance at Lowes, but I m not real happy with the way it resaws. Considering sharpening my panel saw for this, but I m concerned about keeping to the line on large panels. Guess it won t hurt to try.
> Keep up the good work.
> ...


Thanks, Tom. Yes, I really like the color. The General Finishes Dye really helped blend the sap and heart wood. From this stage I'll apply a couple coats of boiled linseed oil, a light coat of shellac, and glaze with a dark walnut glaze similar to what I used on the Arts & Craft Prie Dieu. I'll top everything off with another light coat of shellac.

I love resawing by hand. For pine I just mark a line and use a rip saw. For hardwoods I'll use a kerfing plane to establish a kerf and follow up with a rip saw. I have been successful in getting 1/8" thick resaws with a 7 ppi rip saw. The drawer bottom on the William & Mary Prie Dieu came out to 1/16" after a bit of very careful plane work. So, yeah … I love resawing by hand!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...





> This gets better with each post! A real Masterclass in hand tool use.
> Jim
> 
> - Jim Rowe
> ...


Perhaps you should start on its twin as your next challenge!!

Jim


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...





> This gets better with each post! A real Masterclass in hand tool use.
> Jim
> 
> - Jim Rowe
> ...


Trust me, Jim, there is already another one on the drawing board! LOL!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Drawer*
> 
> *The Drawer - *
> 
> ...





> This is amazing work. I can t imagine ever building a prie dieu myself, but I never miss one of your posts on this project.
> 
> - Mr_Pink


Mr. Pink - In going back and re-reading your comment, might I ask why you cannot ever imagine building a Prie Dieu?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*The Door Panel*

*The Door Panel - *

Now for the really hard part … an eight piece door panel. Having measured the rough opening in the upper case I created a full scale drawing …










… and positioned it inside the opening to double check the proportions. All is well. Now I just have to duplicate the drawing using eight little pieces of wood. *Tools don't fail me now!*










By making this panel first, I can take up any slack within the stiles and rails. By design the stiles and top rail are 2" wide and the bottom rail is 2-1/2" wide. I have also planned for a 1/8" gap all around the door. If the eight piece panel doesn't come out quite as planned, I can alter the stiles and rails slightly without altering the overall look. Besides, what's a sixteenth or so amongst friends.

Using transfer paper, I made templates from card stock …










… and transferred the individual parts to pieces of walnut and Ambrosia maple.










After carefully cutting squarely to the lines …










… I had all eight parts. The maple has a nice curl that should really pop once boiled linseed oil is applied.










I then put 1/4" tongues on all three sides of the Ambrosia maple parts …










... and tongues and grooves on the walnut parts.



















Each part was fitted to the rest and trimmed where needed.










And there you have it … an eight piece door panel. Before enclosing the panel with stiles and rails … all twenty-eight edges will be chamfered to add depth, and of course the walnut dyed.










I do believe I'm in the home stretch. I just might have this Prie Dieu completed before Easter. Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed. Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...


Gosh, that's going to be a pretty door. How did you decide the ratio in the pieces? They don't quite look like even thirds, maybe 3/8, 2/8, 3/8? Pleasing to the eye, whatever it ended up being.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...


This is very nice!! When I have a large project going, I try to commit to a minimum of 2 hours per day work on it. Often times I do more but I try to commit to 2 hours. What is your strategy?


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...


Wow, Ron! That door is fantastic! Did you have to do much fiddling to get the eight pieces to fit together well? Or, does it not need to be perfect because the chamfered edge will hide some minor misalignments?


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...


This door is the heart and soul of woodworking, offering new challenges and opportunities to incorporate into your work your craftsmanship and sharpen your skills. The result - a great deal of satisfaction. Great work, I'm sure you enjoyed every minute of the process.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...


Onwards and upwards! Great progress. I'm sure you will finish it by Easter.
Jim


----------



## DanielSolowiej (Mar 13, 2017)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...


This is truly fine and beautiful, and the amazing thing: You have appeared in one of the pictures!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...





> Gosh, that s going to be a pretty door. How did you decide the ratio in the pieces? They don t quite look like even thirds, maybe 3/8, 2/8, 3/8? Pleasing to the eye, whatever it ended up being.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. Actually, I started out with true thirds across the horizontal, and used that same measurement for the maple piece along the vertical. I was only after fitting the center that I had to shave a bit off of the maple pieces.












> This is very nice!! When I have a large project going, I try to commit to a minimum of 2 hours per day work on it. Often times I do more but I try to commit to 2 hours. What is your strategy?
> 
> - Kelster58


Thanks, Kelly. What is my strategy? Well, a lot depends on the weather. Overcast days are not friend … too dark to see. If the weather is nice, I'm in the shop. Being retired affords me lots of time to be in there … after vacuuming, sweeping the stairs, and cleaning up the bathrooms and kitchen … as my bride still has a nine to five … LOL!



> Wow, Ron! That door is fantastic! Did you have to do much fiddling to get the eight pieces to fit together well? Or, does it not need to be perfect because the chamfered edge will hide some minor misalignments?
> 
> - Dan Wolfgang


Thanks, Dan. Yes, a great deal of fiddling took place! I tried to follow the lines as best I could with that 7 ppi rip saw but … well … a sharp line on paper and a monster saw kerf are two different things! But yes, I hope the chamfered edges will hide the misalignments.












> This door is the heart and soul of woodworking, offering new challenges and opportunities to incorporate into your work your craftsmanship and sharpen your skills. The result - a great deal of satisfaction. Great work, I m sure you enjoyed every minute of the process.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom. Considering the tools used, I am very satisfied with the end result. I envisioned this panel from day one and have fretted over it since. I think now I'll just smile and move on to the next task!



> Onwards and upwards! Great progress. I m sure you will finish it by Easter.
> Jim
> 
> - Jim Rowe


Thanks, Jim. Yes, now that the hard part is behind me, completion is just around the corner!



> This is truly fine and beautiful, and the amazing thing: You have appeared in one of the pictures!
> 
> - Daniel Solowiej


Thanks, Daniel. My appearance has to be credited to the Pop-Socket on my phone and the fact that a tenon saw takes but one hand to operate … LOL!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...


Looking back at some of the blogs I see you are making nice progress. It's going to be one heck of a piece when finished.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...





> Looking back at some of the blogs I see you are making nice progress. It s going to be one heck of a piece when finished.
> 
> - doubleDD


Thanks, Dave. Yes, this one will be hard to give away!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...


Wonderful and creative!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...





> Wonderful and creative!
> 
> - stefang


Thank you, Mike!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...





> Thanks, Dave. Actually, I started out with true thirds across the horizontal, and used that same measurement for the maple piece along the vertical. I was only after fitting the center that I had to shave a bit off of the maple pieces.


Ahh. "Thirds with a fudge-factor." Makes sense, and as I said, it looks good to my eye, so there it is.

I'm a little jealous of the shop time you get, being retired. I had to hurry to wrap things up yesterday because we had dinner plans, and had to run to Rockler for red TransTint today and I probably won't get any more significant progress until next weekend. But with a Valentine's Day present in the works, I had to get the dye for the first bit of pore-filling.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...





> Thanks, Dave. Actually, I started out with true thirds across the horizontal, and used that same measurement for the maple piece along the vertical. I was only after fitting the center that I had to shave a bit off of the maple pieces.
> 
> Ahh. "Thirds with a fudge-factor." Makes sense, and as I said, it looks good to my eye, so there it is.
> 
> ...


Depending on the weather I can get upwards of eight hours a day in the shop. I had none today due to the rain. It was just too dark. I needed to finish Dan Brown's new book Origin, anyway! Valentine's Day present in the works, huh? I guess that explains the red TransTint. LOL! You should give the red wine trick a go one day. Thanks again, Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...


I thought about the red wine trick, but until last July, you couldn't buy wine on a Sunday here in MN, so I didn't even think of trying to get some this morning. Plus I think the TransTint will work better mixed with the white pore-filler. For the inside of the curves in red oak, I figured that was a quicker solution to filling the pores. I'll definitely be posting the project when it's done, but it might be right down to the wire.

Sounds like a good day for you, even without shop time.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...





> I thought about the red wine trick, but until last July, you couldn t buy wine on a Sunday here in MN, so I didn t even think of trying to get some this morning. Plus I think the TransTint will work better mixed with the white pore-filler. For the inside of the curves in red oak, I figured that was a quicker solution to filling the pores. I ll definitely be posting the project when it s done, but it might be right down to the wire.
> 
> Sounds like a good day for you, even without shop time.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Sounds intriguing … can't wait! Funny thing about laying on the couch to read, though … every time I do I fall asleep … I'll never finish this book!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...


Just finished beveling the edges …


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...


Oh my! That's some sexy looking wood now that it's beveled up. Hope Fr. Chad's not easily distracted.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Door Panel*
> 
> *The Door Panel - *
> 
> ...





> Oh my! That s some sexy looking wood now that it s beveled up. Hope Fr. Chad s not easily distracted.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


LOL … I hope so too!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Ambitious Endeavor Realized*

*Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *

I did it! After 426 hours, my ambition became a reality. Once the eight part door panel came together, all it needed was stiles and rails …










Sorry for the bad photo … when they say do not shoot photos with the sun in front … I guess they mean it!

With the stiles and rails cut, mortises and tenons cut and fitted … it was a quick clamp up to drill for pins …










… and I had a door … whew! Before inserting the pins, I dyed the walnut with a my concoction of 4 ounces of General Finishes Medium Brown Dye/Stain (straight out of the can) diluted with 1-1/2 ounces of water.

And … Voilà!










_Now don't mind that gap to the right of the door … those hinges are just held in place with tape … they still need to be inset. LOL!_

I am very pleased with how this Prie Dieu turned out. At this point all that is needed is a few coats of boiled linseed oil, perhaps a coat of shellac, and a coat of beeswax. Click here to see the finished Prie Dieu.

Thank you all for the thoughtful comments and support along the way … it was very much appreciated.










Follow my progress with the links below:

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #1 - An Ambitious Endeavor

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2 - To the File Box!

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #3 - Barley Twist Split Spindle

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #4 - A Secret Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #5 - Butterflies & Trim

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #6 - Gadrooning

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #7 - The Right Color

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #8 - Onward & Upward

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #9 - On the Rail

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #10 - Panels Rising

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #11 - Panel Risen

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #12 - Upper Case

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #13 - Two Become One

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #14 - Click … Swoosh

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #15 - The Top

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #16 - The Drawer

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #17 - The Door Panel

Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #18 - Ambitious Endeavor Realized


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


Very nicely done, Ron. And done before Lent, even!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> Very nicely done, Ron. And done before Lent, even!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. Well, there is the finish yet to go, and I'll miss ten days this month … taking my bride to Alaska to see the Northern Lights! So, if the weather is on my side … I'll definitely deliver before Easter. Thanks again!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


You are truly a master craftsman. There are not many who can do what you have done, and without power tools. Next time I drink a Guinness, I will remember you.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> You are truly a master craftsman. There are not many who can do what you have done, and without power tools. Next time I drink a Guinness, I will remember you.
> 
> - MrRon


Thanks for your kinds words, Mr. Ron. As to the Guinness … all things in moderation, my friend, all things in moderation!


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


That is outstanding. Very nice. Great to be able to go on your get away to Alaska knowing this project is done. Hope you have much fun….............Thanks so much for sharing your talents with us!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


Ahh, I always underestimate the time finishing takes. I figure it takes about 15 minutes for a thin coat of shellac to dry, so I should be able to wrap up finishing in an afternoon or two. Never quite works out that way in reality.

Have a great trip to Alaska, Ron!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


Really nice Ron, that door came out looking fantastic. Beautiful work, and it reflects the enjoyment you have while creating it.

How did you create the raised fields on each of the 8 panel sections? Hand plane? Looks sweet.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


That's an impressive result! Thanks for taking us along on the ride!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> That is outstanding. Very nice. Great to be able to go on your get away to Alaska knowing this project is done. Hope you have much fun….............Thanks so much for sharing your talents with us!!!
> 
> - Kelster58


Thanks, Kelly. Never been to Alaska … can't wait!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> Ahh, I always underestimate the time finishing takes. I figure it takes about 15 minutes for a thin coat of shellac to dry, so I should be able to wrap up finishing in an afternoon or two. Never quite works out that way in reality.
> 
> Have a great trip to Alaska, Ron!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


All true, but the bee's wax will take some time. Thanks again, Dave!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> Really nice Ron, that door came out looking fantastic. Beautiful work, and it reflects the enjoyment you have while creating it.
> 
> How did you create the raised fields on each of the 8 panel sections? Hand plane? Looks sweet.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom. Yes, I beveled the eight panel parts with a thumb plane … being very careful not to break the tips of the panels.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> That s an impressive result! Thanks for taking us along on the ride!
> 
> - sras


Thank you, Steve, my pleasure!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


Now that it's finished it looks terrific. Well worth all your efforts.
Jim


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> Now that it s finished it looks terrific. Well worth all your efforts.
> Jim
> 
> - Jim Rowe


Thanks you, Jim. It was quite the enjoyable build. I'm really pleased with the barley twist split spindle and the eight panel door.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


Great work Ron!!! You are the master of hand tools! And what is this about going to Alaska? I must have missed something.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


Now that turned out well. Outstanding.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> Now that turned out well. Outstanding.
> 
> - tyvekboy


Thank you, Alex!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> Great work Ron!!! You are the master of hand tools! And what is this about going to Alaska? I must have missed something.
> 
> - Planeman40


Thanks, Rufus. The trip to Alaska is Connie's Christmas present. She has always wanted to see the Northern Lights. February is supposed to be a good to time to see them. Hope we don't freeze!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


Save yourself a trip. Just show her this image. ; )


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


Really great work, Ron! I enjoy following along with your builds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> Save yourself a trip. Just show her this image. ; )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOO FUNNY! But then I'd have take back all the lumber she bought me!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> Really great work, Ron! I enjoy following along with your builds. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - Dan Wolfgang


Thank you, Dan. I'm glad you were along for the ride!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...


Ron,

We've enjoyed the journey! We marvel at your hand tool abilities.

L/W


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized*
> 
> *Ambitious Endeavor Realized - *
> 
> ...





> Ron,
> 
> We ve enjoyed the journey! We marvel at your hand tool abilities.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, L/W.


----------

